# Personel Best



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


I was poking around thru last years pics and thought I'd post this...
37lbs Little Miami on a doughball and 8lb test.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Picture doesn't show, but I'm eager to see it. Nice blog, too. Is your carp photo in your blog, and if so, which month/year?

Andrew


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

I would love to see the pics of this beast as well. 
Congrats on your personal best. I'm sure there are bigger ones swimming in there somewhere waiting to be caught. Good luck.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Im not sure why i cant get the picture to show, im too dumb I guess. anyways there are some carp pics here:

http://stevenoutside.blogspot.com/2010_05_01_archive.html


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

finally figured out how to put pic up...


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

oldstinkyguy said:


> finally figured out how to put pic up...


Things a beast. Years ago my dad told me when he was a kid, my grandpa shot two carp around 47lb with a bow and arrow which was actually the state record back then, but he didn't know there was records for bowfishing and so never turned them in. Anyways nice catch, my personal best is only around 20-25lb.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Any Ohio 30+ is impressive. It's even more impressive if it comes from the Little Miami River. Congrats.


----------

